# Marijuana is a drug



## BigSoupey (Nov 29, 2015)

just so you know


----------



## Dumme (Nov 30, 2015)

So is coffee and sugar.

And we're all sinners... and hellfire and shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

WHAT?! 
REALLY?? 
I guess I better go straight then!







Straight into my stash and roll another one!

BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## BigSoupey (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm a drug


----------



## BigSoupey (Nov 30, 2015)

I do sugar and get high----per


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2015)

when i indulge i wear tight pants!!!!!!


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 1, 2015)

shit sure does help me though, I think.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

BigSoupey said:


> just so you know


Your mom is a drug.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 1, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Your mom is a drug.


Sorry, I meant drunk.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 1, 2015)

I want a new drug. Who sang it?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a new drug after all, it's a new drug after all, it's a new drug after all it's a new new drug. ( get that whiny kid voice in there damnit and belt it for god sake!)


----------



## Dumme (Dec 3, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I want a new drug. Who sang it?


----------



## alchemistere (Dec 5, 2015)

BigSoupey said:


> just so you know


Adrenaline is also drug. Just so you know ;P ... guess that means we are all drugs ... made of drugs ... function by means of drugs ... or drug factories. We are all drugs.


----------



## BigSoupey (Dec 9, 2015)

DG1959 said:


> shit sure does help me though, I think.


Me 2


----------



## BigSoupey (Dec 9, 2015)

The_Herban_Legend said:


> Sorry, I meant drunk.


How'd you know? Damn. That's weird


----------



## Msmagicbeans (Jan 17, 2016)

the shit i smoke is just a plant


----------



## el roacho (Jan 19, 2016)

I suck dick for cocaine!


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 19, 2016)

i could use a few xanax


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 4, 2016)

Out of all substances known, Cannabis is the most benevolent. I prefer to call it an "herb" and save that other unsavory term for real drugs like coke, smack, and meth. I'm an herbivore, not a druggie.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 5, 2016)

I knew this would snag y'all panties


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

Anything you grow is a drug I guess....


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2016)

Cannabis and its constituents are a pretty potent drug


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2016)

and its my favorite drug of all


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 9, 2016)

I always say cannabis is like water to me. I need it to survive but sometimes i want something more. At the same time if im dehydrated i dont wanna chug coolaid i chug some water


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 9, 2016)

Msmagicbeans said:


> the shit i smoke is just a plant


A plant I smoke is just the shit!

My marijuanas are useless without me.


----------



## Msmagicbeans (Feb 10, 2016)

Me & My friend said:


> A plant I smoke is just the shit!
> 
> My marijuanas are useless without me.


who is this? is this you or your friend or you both typing at the same time


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 10, 2016)

Msmagicbeans said:


> who is this? is this you or your friend or you both typing at the same time


That would be Me, My friend.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 10, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> just so you know


Pussy is a drug even blow jobs.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Pussy is a drug even blow jobs.


Anything that isn't food or drink that alters the way the body functions normally is considered a drug. I don't think b j s or va jay jay count, regardless of your addiction to giving them.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> WHAT?!
> REALLY??
> I guess I better go straight then!
> 
> ...


Coming out the closet is fine. Don't turn your back on it bro...stay gay


----------



## fandango (Feb 11, 2016)

el roacho said:


> I suck dick for cocaine!


Oh..so that was you last night?


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

alchemistere said:


> Adrenaline is also drug. Just so you know ;P ... guess that means we are all drugs ... made of drugs ... function by means of drugs ... or drug factories. We are all drugs.


Only if you doing it without your body producing it....pass that here hunter s Thompson.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Wait both sisters?
Lying ass. Bitches out here choosin man


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wait both sisters?
> Lying ass. Bitches out here choosin man


Well I got three ...at least one isnt


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

He's always grumpy


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 11, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> Yikes bro....that's rude...


If you come to a Cannabis chatroom and say ignorant shit you should remember to wear a helmet, and pads.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> He's always grumpy


 How can you be grumpy on a weed site? Well bob Marley apparently beat women... So I guess weed really isn't that peaceful....a lot of dr say it makes people unstable wit moods and aggressive ..... Wish people were proving them wrong. Guess not


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

CC Dobbs said:


> If you come to a Cannabis chatroom and say ignorant shit you should remember to wear a helmet, and pads.


Weeds a drug bro. It is. It shouldn't. Be scheduled class 1. But. It is..... The fact that it is a canni site should be a buffer to rude people.... You must be outta weed cause your acting like a dik....they even state were all adults here and to stop the rude shit. Guess your not an adult? Or just a grump ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 11, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> Anything that isn't food or drink that alters the way the body functions normally is considered a drug. I don't think b j s or va jay jay count, regardless of your addiction to giving them.


It releases endorphins making it a drug food is also a drug protein gives muscles and carbohydrates give you a pep as well as all the vitamins in your food that they sell extracted forms in drug stores.... Only thing that is not a drug is distilled water minerals and fluoride (for you city folk are drugs).


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It releases endorphins making it a drug food is also a drug protein gives muscles and carbohydrates give you a pep as well as all the vitamins in your food that they sell extracted forms in drug stores.... Only thing that is not a drug is distilled water minerals and fluoride (for you city folk are drugs).


Agreed. But food helps the body function on a normal level.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

By definition food is not a drug... 
*Definition of drug*
Popularity: Top 10% of words

1a _obsolete_ : a substance used in dyeing or chemical operationsb : a substance used as a medication or in the preparation of medicationc _according to the Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act_ (1) : a substance recognized in an official pharmacopoeia or formulary (2) : a substance intended for use in the diagnosis, cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease (3) : a substance other than food intended to affect the structure or function of the body (4) : a substance intended for use as a component of a medicine but not a device or a component, part, or accessory of a device


2: a commodity that is not salable or for which there is no demand —used in the phrase _drug on the market_


3: something and often an illegal substance that causes addiction, habituation, or a marked change in consciousness


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Some people get really touch feely when you talk about weed man.

Keep that in mind, threads about side effects etc never go well. And even though we use cannabis as a medicine we get upset when calling it a drug..
By we i mean they..

I seem to be one of few level headed people on this site but my background is in pharma


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Some people get really touch feely when you talk about weed man.
> 
> Keep that in mind, threads about side effects etc never go well. And even though we use cannabis as a medicine we get upset when calling it a drug..
> By we i mean they..
> ...


I understand. I wrote this to ruffle feathers. And it worked...I honestly think that it's the best drug in the world..the very best....almost a cure all if you will....less damaging than any mainstream pharmaceutical will ever be.....

Can I just say thanks for keeping your cool and discussing this like an adult... For real. Your awesome...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 11, 2016)

indicat33 said:


> Out of all substances known, Cannabis is the most benevolent. I prefer to call it an "herb" and save that other unsavory term for real drugs like coke, smack, and meth. I'm an herbivore, not a druggie.


Cocaine doesn't kill you. Gluttony does. Fuck, even the Pope drinks Coca tea.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

Had to


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3605926
> Had to


What is that? The meth .? Or the Coke?


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Cocaine doesn't kill you. Gluttony does. Fuck, even the Pope drinks Coca tea.


Right? Cocaine comes from a plant as well


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> What is that? The meth .? Or the Coke?




Quality coke... sorry bout the money, i usually got some soft in my wallet...


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 11, 2016)

I hate meth


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

I haven't done Coke in like ten years. But I still miss it all the time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 11, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> I haven't done Coke in like ten years. But I still miss it all the time.


I only indulge once in a while. Like, it's more like champagne, you break it out for important parties or something, and consume responsibly. For functionability, amphetamines are pretty staple by prescription for that, but that's something completely different. In any case, not trying to get into this huge thing about it, because I'm sure these boards aren't supportive of mixing cannabis talk with "hard drug" talk, but I'm new, so I could be wrong, but coke can be enjoyed responsibly if the person is a responsible one in general.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I only indulge once in a while. Like, it's more like champagne, you break it out for important parties or something, and consume responsibly. For functionability, amphetamines are pretty staple by prescription for that, but that's something completely different. In any case, not trying to get into this huge thing about it, because I'm sure these boards aren't supportive of mixing cannabis talk with "hard drug" talk, but I'm new, so I could be wrong, but coke can be enjoyed responsibly if the person is a responsible one in general.


I stopped cause I don't have control


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 11, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> I stopped cause I don't have control


Exactly. Taps into the animal in you. Probably due to the effect it plays on norepinephrine and dopamine.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 11, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Cocaine doesn't kill you. Gluttony does. Fuck, even the Pope drinks Coca tea.


Big difference between coca tea and cocaine hydrochloride, or crack. No pope I've ever heard of has taken his possessions to the pawn shop in order to feed his raging crack addiction.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 11, 2016)

A drug is something that alters the mind and body

fat people, and people who take proclaimed "drugs" are the same, because they've over-indulged in a good thing - food to be alive, drugs to get the same buzz/feeling each time, too much of anything is bad at the end of the day. As for weed, well that claim is yet to be made.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> A drug is something that alters the mind and body
> 
> fat people, and people who take proclaimed "drugs" are the same, because they've over-indulged in a good thing - food to be alive, drugs to get the same buzz/feeling each time, too much of anything is bad at the end of the day. As for weed, well that claim is yet to be made.


Alters the way it functions normally


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 11, 2016)

indicat33 said:


> Big difference between coca tea and cocaine hydrochloride, or crack. No pope I've ever heard of has taken his possessions to the pawn shop in order to feed his raging crack addiction.


I mean, that's fair. But in any case, it's all about imbibing and consuming responsibly.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3605926
> Had to


Ugg the drips ...if I'm going to do anything hard again I'll take some ecstasy ...thats some fun stuff!!! LOL ...drugs are bad mmmmmk!

Weed is not a drug ....it's like tomatoes


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 12, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Ugg the drips ...if I'm going to do anything hard again I'll take some ecstasy ...thats some fun stuff!!! LOL ...drugs are bad mmmmmk!
> 
> Weed is not a drug ....it's like tomatoes


You mean the nose faucet you grow on your face? Yeah..


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You mean the nose faucet you grow on your face? Yeah..


I'm not partial to uppers as much as downers. Weed gets me just right without harming my body ..besides my lungs on the occasional blunt.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 12, 2016)

No shit is a drug! So is asprin..


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 12, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> No shit is a drug! So is asprin..


I consider it happy fruit!.... Asprin is the devils work!


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 12, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> No shit is a drug! So is asprin..


Wow your wicked late... I don't think anyone's arguing that aspirin isn't a drug.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I mean, that's fair. But in any case, it's all about imbibing and consuming responsibly.


Sure, but as some point "responsible consumption" of _hard drugs _tends to turn into an uncontrollable addiction, with most people. Therein lies the whole problem.


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 13, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> just so you know


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 13, 2016)

cannawizard said:


>


Not surprised at all...I think that stereotype was expected


----------



## prostheticninja (Feb 14, 2016)

Cocaine is not worth it, in my opinion. I tried some quality "soft" once; it was like cutting a chunk of cream cheese or something. I only banged a little bit up my nose, but boy did I feel it. I went from nervous to "I want more coke, right fucking now." After a good like 40 seconds I started feeling like I wanted to brawl or fuck some one and like I wanted more coke. I'm no doctor or anything, but I believe that's how addictions start. That shit is the bomb. I would love to take a little snootsky of it again, but I wouldn't want to wake up four years from now with not a penny to my name and an insatiable hunger.

Now, if I want to keep going all night and actually enjoy my night, I just bang up a bit of Molly. Now that's that good shit.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 14, 2016)

I liked how it would sober me up instantly after drinking tooo much


----------



## prostheticninja (Feb 14, 2016)

I have only done it that one time. I do not drink alcohol so even if I had the overwhelming desire to do it again I will not be able to use it "purposefully".


----------



## CC Dobbs (Feb 14, 2016)

I am surprised this stupid ass thread is still going but I look at who is posting and the comments and I realize that this is the children's section.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 15, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> Cocaine is not worth it, in my opinion. I tried some quality "soft" once; it was like cutting a chunk of cream cheese or something. I only banged a little bit up my nose, but boy did I feel it. I went from nervous to "I want more coke, right fucking now." After a good like 40 seconds I started feeling like I wanted to brawl or fuck some one and like I wanted more coke. I'm no doctor or anything, but I believe that's how addictions start. That shit is the bomb. I would love to take a little snootsky of it again, but I wouldn't want to wake up four years from now with not a penny to my name and an insatiable hunger.
> 
> Now, if I want to keep going all night and actually enjoy my night, I just bang up a bit of Molly. Now that's that good shit.


Too rich for my blood, save on special occasion.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 15, 2016)

CC Dobbs said:


> I am surprised this stupid ass thread is still going but I look at who is posting and the comments and I realize that this is the children's section.


Well you stopped by didntcha? Awwww and you deleted your nasty comments...thanks sweetie


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 15, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> I have only done it that one time. I do not drink alcohol so even if I had the overwhelming desire to do it again I will not be able to use it "purposefully".


Since i started cannabis i drink like once a year


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 15, 2016)

BigSoupey said:


> Since i started cannabis i drink like once a year


How many pots do you do a day?


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> How many pots do you do a day?


7


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 15, 2016)

I think when ever talking about drugs people are going to join in the discussion.


----------



## BigSoupey (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I enjoy. Cc dobs doesn't get it.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 16, 2016)

Mwwwraaaaap


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 17, 2016)

I choose bud in my hand any day over pills...


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 18, 2016)

I grow dank 
Nothin better than a blunt a couple xos or lines and a handful of klonopin or a few bars


----------



## Zspy1985 (Feb 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I grow dank
> Nothin better than a blunt a couple xos or lines and a handful of klonopin or a few bars


I puke on most pain killers or feel like utter shit after taking them.. I think whipits are great and one time I did shrooms was fun! Me and a roomy tripped on lines around the room and laughed for like 30 minutes after seeing tabby cat of his had stripes or lines as we put it lol


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 26, 2016)

I like to imagine I'm doing a drug when I smoke weed like I prefer to imagine I'm screwing a whore when I'm making love to my spouse. What ever gets you through the night...


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 11, 2016)

I snorted some braek kleen once for 50 bucks. Does that make me an addict?


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Yea so is all the caffeine Paxil adderall and Xanax you take lol


----------

